# Using G101 on interior



## Mini-Gill (Aug 17, 2009)

Hi

I have the nice task of cleaning my other half's interior on his Range Rover, which hasn't been touched for 3 years ! 

Can I use G101 on the leather seats etc, before using leather products ? I have a feeling everything will be pretty dirty !

Thx

Gill


----------



## stewartmak7 (Oct 26, 2009)

i use g 101 but spray on, leave for about ten second and wipe off that normally shifts it , failing that agitate with a soft nail brush really soft because range rover leather is quite easy damaged. then i use chemical guys leather cleaner/conditioner


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

dont forget to dilute it properly and its fine on interior plastic.


----------



## MrWhite (May 2, 2010)

love this stuff... just a shame it doesnt smell all that nice.. safe on everthing if you dilute it to the rite ratio of the task in hand.. weak solution for leather


----------



## Dougster (Jun 12, 2007)

Neilsen Chemicals APC smells nicer.


----------



## stefaulkner (Nov 18, 2009)

If your using G101 on leather, treat it afterwards with a conditioner/supplement to prevent the leather drying out.

P.S, I believe that G101 might soon be smelling a little more pleasant :thumb:


----------



## bonkey (Nov 24, 2009)

stefaulkner said:


> If your using G101 on leather, treat it afterwards with a conditioner/supplement to prevent the leather drying out.
> 
> P.S, I believe that G101 might soon be smelling a little more pleasant :thumb:


how do you know this?


----------



## bonkey (Nov 24, 2009)

I see you saying dilute it 

can you put down what to dilute it down to 

Would be a help here


----------



## stefaulkner (Nov 18, 2009)

Insider knowledge :thumb:

Dilute @ 10:1 for general cleaning, 5:1 if its really dirty and stained.


----------



## jamesmut (Jan 5, 2008)

stefaulkner said:


> If your using G101 on leather, treat it afterwards with a conditioner/supplement to prevent the leather drying out.
> 
> P.S, I believe that G101 might soon be smelling a little more pleasant :thumb:





bonkey said:


> how do you know this?


Yes it will - mine already does though!!


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

There's a nicer smelling version of G101 which is citrus in smell, but is more expensive. I'd get some for interior work if I were you - the normal G101 smells a bit... fishy!


----------



## jamesmut (Jan 5, 2008)

RussZS said:


> There's a nicer smelling version of G101 which is citrus in smell, but is more expensive. I'd get some for interior work if I were you - the normal G101 smells a bit... fishy!


If you can wait a little while you can have the G101 without the fishy smell.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Is that the citrusy one? I think I was offered some last time...


----------



## jamesmut (Jan 5, 2008)

RussZS said:


> Is that the citrusy one? I think I was offered some last time...


Was it still called G101 or was it Multifresh?


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Ahh, Multifresh rings a bell... was£5 more than G101 too


----------



## jamesmut (Jan 5, 2008)

RussZS said:


> Ahh, Multifresh rings a bell... was£5 more than G101 too


I'm not commenting on price - far too sensitive an issue!!:tumbleweed:

The new smell I was referring to is in a new version of G101 we have had on trial for a little while now.


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

jamesmut said:


> If you can wait a little while you can have the G101 without the fishy smell.


now you tell us after buying 5 5litre tubs last week wait till i see my rep


----------



## stefaulkner (Nov 18, 2009)

Its not out yet Chris. Dont worry - I'll let you know as soon as it is :thumb:


----------



## Tavli (Feb 4, 2010)

Why not just use Daisy? Only 97p for 1.5 lrs used at about 10:1 it works wonders on the interior and is lemon scented too. After trying it as an APC a few months ago I don't use anything else now, inside or out.


----------



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

chrisc said:


> now you tell us after buying 5 5litre tubs last week wait till i see my rep


yeah! now ya tell us


----------



## jamesmut (Jan 5, 2008)

chrisc said:


> now you tell us after buying 5 5litre tubs last week wait till i see my rep


Just buy it anyway Chris - you know you want to!!:devil:


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

stefaulkner said:


> Its not out yet Chris. Dont worry - I'll let you know as soon as it is :thumb:


does that mean the stinky stuff will be going cheap:thumb:.
worth a try


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

Tavli said:


> Why not just use Daisy? Only 97p for 1.5 lrs used at about 10:1 it works wonders on the interior and is lemon scented too. After trying it as an APC a few months ago I don't use anything else now, inside or out.


may be wrong but i would say its heavly diluted to start with.used to work in chemical factory and these type of budget lines are normally weak where as autosmart is more on the raw industrial side but more likely than not g101 will still be diluted but not to the exstent budget lines go:thumb:


----------

